# Which smoker pit to get?



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have been looking for a backyard pit and have finally decided to buy a new one.

I have been looking at websites for Klose, Gator, Tejas and Pitts & Spitts.

Budget $1000 to $1200.

Interested in some input from users. 

Joe


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

You should go see the guys at Big Bear Pits in Sugar Land if you want a good pit there pits look better than those guys. give them a call 281 507 1090 asks for joe good people


----------



## Allwet (Nov 1, 2011)

Check out academy for one of there oklahoma joes type pits. Will do the same as all the sidewinders you mentioned, at about 400 bucks.


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

I would go with the Big Green Egg


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Google Traeger & look at it & I believe they have a video on there-No babysitting your meat or whatever you are cooking-Best BBQ you have put in your mouth-When I bought mine I got rid of my big smoker-gas grill-weber & old smokeys-Check it out before you buy anything-I believe the distributor in Houston is Texas Star pellet off of the Southwest Frwy. & Commerce Park.


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot of it depends on your intended use. Will you be using it frequently or just rarely? What dimensions are you looking for?

If it were me, I'd say go with a Gator. That's what I'll be ordering in a couple months.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Depends on how you will be using it. If you are strictly looking for a smoker for brisket, clod, pork shoulder, etc., go with a Lang reverse flow.

I designed a reverse flow with one of my fluid dynamics colleagues based on a modified Lang and it works well. We spent more time on the design and Finite Element Analysis than I did fabricating it. Great design.

You can see some pics I have posted on another thread in this forum if you are interested in performance.

I don't do custom builds very often, so your best option for an affordable clone is Lang.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I am helping my son-in-law get this pit. I have a Traeger myself and like it. But I believe that the wood/charcoal pits produce a more distinct smoke flavor and he wants traditional pit/smoker.

I think the Gator pits are priced well for what we are looking for. I am leary of what has been in some pits made from steel pipe.

Would like a 20 " diameter and 36" length would be good. Although 18" diameter is also ok.

Joe


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be getting the Gator 20x40 budget pit. It's right in your price range and might take care of what your son needs need.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Depend on what you want to do with your pit, how much you want to babysit it, and what type of fuel you want to use. The pit makers you mentioned make great pits. Although I have a Lang and recommend them, they are in Georgia. If you're in Houston you have a concentration of the best pit makers in the country nearby. 


-Nick


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a Gator 32x20 budget pit and love it. Don't let the "budget pit" part fool you. This is just Ritch's production model (think Stingray Sport) and is very well built. I'm actually probably going to be upgrading to a Party Gator or Party Edition in the spring.


----------



## BLUZMAN (May 27, 2010)

Backcast said:


> I have been looking for a backyard pit and have finally decided to buy a new one.
> 
> I have been looking at websites for Klose, Gator, Tejas and Pitts & Spitts.
> 
> ...


Which pit did you buy? I have a Lone Star Custom Pit but Tom went out of business last year, unfortunately. My brother bought an Old Country from Academy around the price you are looking for and it has a vertical as well, just not the overall quality I was looking for. Rich makes decent pits but I didn't think he made one at that price range as well as Klose. I almost bought a Tejas as they seem to give you the most bang for the buck, but lots of choices around Houston area.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Traeger is the best & easiest-No babysitting-Best bbq you ever put in your mouth-I got rid of all of my other smokers.pits & gas grill-Do yourself a favor & check them out before you make that kind of investment-They have a ditributor in Houston called Star Pellet or you can check them out online.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

You should go see Victor at Pitmaster. I've seen their smokers in action and there quite impressive. Extremely efficient pits that use very little wood plus stay cool to the touch on the outside so noone gets burnt. They're not cheap though.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Backcast said:


> I am helping my son-in-law get this pit. I have a Traeger myself and like it. But I believe that the wood/charcoal pits produce a more distinct smoke flavor and he wants traditional pit/smoker.
> 
> I think the Gator pits are priced well for what we are looking for. I am leary of what has been in some pits made from steel pipe.
> 
> ...


 I love the way my Traeger smokes-Not sure what type pellets your using but I like the mesquite-Brisket,ribs,steaks,burgers,chicken-All have been delicious.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Well my son-in-law decided to go with a pellet grill. He has an infant son and decided a pit was too time consuming. I intended to go look at the Bear Pits in Sugar Land but never made it over.

I have been using mesquite pellets but I think I will try hickory next time and smoke longer. My wife likes the meat from the Traeger better than the traditional smoker pit.

Joe


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you ever watched BBQ Pit masters you saw these pits. Very very good. 
http://www.jambopits.com/index.html


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a Gator Backyard Classic and love it. It is very economical on wood, with proper fire management.
Ritch is a great guy to work with and has great customer service. Will build you anything you want.


----------

